# V.Vasiliev Systema seminar June 28-29, 2003 in New York



## Edgar (May 29, 2003)

Vladimir Vasiliev is a former professional and trainer of Russian Special Operations Unit. Expert in Russian systems of combat and full spectrum of close protection disciplines. Former trainer of Russian Paratroopers, law enforcement agents, and elite bodyguards. 10 years of real and extensive military experience.
For more information visit http://www.fighthouse.com and click on image.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 1, 2003)

Edgar,
   We are looking forward to it - There will also be at least 5 of 
Vladimir's fully certified affiliate instructors in the mix also - including myself from the SYSTEMA/New York group. This will be an excellent learning opportunity for those in the area who are seeking the best Systema learning experience, and recommend the curious contact Edgar and arrange to attend.
See you there,
Rob Green
S/NY


----------



## Arthur (Jun 1, 2003)

Well we currently have 5.5 going (though I haven't told Edgar yet... yikes hope its not too late).

See you all there!

Arthur


----------



## TAZ (Jun 2, 2003)

.5??


----------



## Arthur (Jun 2, 2003)

a little inside joke. Sorry.

Arthur


----------



## TAZ (Jun 2, 2003)

just made me laugh...I often got described as .5 or half-pint as a kid!!!


----------



## Edgar (Jun 8, 2003)

Robert and Arthur thanks for support.I had discussed with Vladimir this time he will show exercises and workouts which was never exposed before.Will be much fun.I will see you soon.


----------

